# kid lost hair around eyes



## gwith (Aug 12, 2014)

We have a 4 week kid Boer for that lost all the hair around her eyes. It is about 1/4" missing all the way around. The eyes look a little watery, but aren't running. She is otherwise very healthy and big. Her mom is currently being treated for bottle jaw, so I don't know if any of that stuff could be causing it. Honestly, the eyelids look a little swollen and it looks like allergies. 

What should I do?


----------



## ArborGoats (Jan 24, 2013)

Is there any way you can get a picture? Does she have thinning of her hair anywhere else on her?


----------



## gwith (Aug 12, 2014)

The pics didn't turn out well. I will try again tomorrow. I didn't see any thinning anywhere else, but I will look harder in the morning.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Try penicillin drops in the eye and around the bald area for a week. especially f there is no scabbing. 
It should get better within a couple of days, if not, try a different method.


----------



## gwith (Aug 12, 2014)

The eyes look a little goopy. How is that for a description. I finally got a good picture. She was scratching it with her back foot. I washed them off with clean water to get any allergens out of them.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

The eye itself looks good, try the penG drops in and around the bald eye and see if there is improvement within a couple of days.


----------



## gwith (Aug 12, 2014)

toth boer goats said:


> The eye itself looks good, try the penG drops in and around the bald eye and see if there is improvement within a couple of days.


How many drops in each eye?


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

Only a few drops, less than 1/4 cc.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Yep, just make sure it gets in there and around the eye.


----------



## gwith (Aug 12, 2014)

I put the drops in her eyes and the next morning she has scours. 

Am I supposed to keep putting the penicillin in her eyes? Did the penicillin cause this?


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

No, I assure you, penicillin did not cause it. 
Keep up the pen treatments in and around her eye.

She may have worms or cocci or even feed change or increase and just happened, just a coincidence.

What color is her poo?


----------



## DDFN (Jul 31, 2011)

What are you treating the mother with? Has the doe's diet changed much? Could be worms and/or something else. It's pretty common for kids to get upset tummies if the mothers diet has changed or if certain meds have been introduced.


----------



## gwith (Aug 12, 2014)

I am getting the info from my son since I am at work. He said the scours are soft and watery. It is kind of dark greenish. 

The feed hasn't changed for the mom except that she is being fed two times a day now. The kid is now 4 weeks old and has been eating feed for a week or so. She is eating more each time so possibly that caused an issue. Our feed is a combination of show goat feed, kid/doe feed, calf mana, corn, and black oil sunflower seed. We also put out alfalfa that the goats eat if they want to. Some times they do some times they don't so the doe or kid could have had more alfalfa recently. 

The doe is being treated with red cells, probiotics, apple cider vinegar, b complex. For the last couple of days we haven't been giving her the b complex or vinegar. Now that I think about it, we started a different brand of probiotics yesterday. They were out of our normal one. Would that pass through the milk and cause issues to the kid?

We can do a fecal test tonight, but I don't know what coccidia looks like.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Stop the corn. Hard to digest.

Being dark green, it may be dietary, such as Alfalfa hay, too much?

The kid is also at the age to when, worms and cocci can raise it's ugly head as well.


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

I agree, stop the corn & get check for cocci. With hold grain till this clears up.


----------



## gwith (Aug 12, 2014)

I got home and checked her out. Her scours stink really bad. It reminds me of when a dog gets the scours. I sampled it and did a fecal test. I am very new at fecal tests, but I think I found some things. I did fecal tests on three of our does this past weekend. I saw barpole worms in two of them. I did not see any in this kid, but I did see something that I think is coccidia. It is about 1/3 of the size of the barpole worms I saw this past weekend. They look like a thin shell with a mass inside that only covers about half of the inside. The other part is empty or full of fluid. There were a lot of these. The second egg I saw was round looking eggs. Not very many of them. The egg pictures I am using don't have any round eggs. They look like barpole worms, but round and about 3/4 the size of the ones I saw this past weekend. The third type of eggs I saw looked like the second eggs, but they were square in shape. Not all square, but more square than circle. There were very few of these. 

I read online that the saturated salt float solution I am using can distort the eggs some. Can it cause an oval egg to become round? Can it cause them to look kind of square?

So from my no experience I am guessing coccidian and worms may be an issue soon.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

I would also have a vet test it to see if you are on track.


----------



## gwith (Aug 12, 2014)

I can have a vet do it tomorrow, but in the past they would say worms and coccidia, not what type of worms.


----------



## gwith (Aug 12, 2014)

One thing that just came to me now that it is 5am is that I wormed the mom of this kid on Tuesday evening with Ivomec Plus. The scours showed up Wednesday morning. 

Could that be part of it?


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Ask the vet when you get the results and ask what worms do I treat for. They should by rights tell you.

It may be possible worming mom, can throw the kid off, but not always.


----------



## gwith (Aug 12, 2014)

The scours were gone yesterday. 

Around the eyes, the hair is missing a little more, but now it is scabing up.


----------



## gwith (Aug 12, 2014)

It really doesn't look any better around the eyes. I am about to take her to the vet.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

I would take her to the vet.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Glad you are taking her in.


----------

